# Pickerington Ohio NARA French Ring Trial Results



## Wade Morrell

Great weekend here in Ohio and thanks to everyone who made it possible!!! I personally had a great time and this weekend reminded me why I love dog sports and the fun that can be had. Thanks again everyone!!! 

Results...
CSAU
Elphpba Defies Gravity
Roscoe Parsley
LGK9 JK Flirtn with Fire
No Possible Explanation
Rusted Riot "Solo"
Von Der King's Rusty Knife 
All Excellent 

Brevet
Von Der King's Rusty Knife

Ring 1
Red Star Deja Nira -200.00 YES THAT IS A PERFECT SCORE!!!! =D>
Red Star Danger Mouse -184.6
CherCar Dorbydales (Blitz) -169.75
Alli Pegge -163.4

Ring 2
Alli Pegge -212.4

Also 3 Decoy's Passed Level 1 selection. 
Wade Morrell
Mic Foster
Scott Nordgren


Keep the momentum going and I Hope to see you all in Florida in February!!! 

Wade


----------



## Jesus Alvarez

Congrats to everyone involved.

Not to take anything from the dog and handler with the perfect score but an experienced decoy should be able to take at least 1 point away from an American trained dog.


----------



## Thomas Barriano

I don't know the dog or the decoy, but sometimes the stars align and a great dog has a great trial day and there's nothing that
a great decoy can do to take any points away from him?

Congrats to Everyone who trialed.


----------



## Jesus Alvarez

Thomas Barriano said:


> I don't know the dog or the decoy, but sometimes the stars align and a great dog has a great trial day and there's nothing that
> a great decoy can do to take any points away from him?
> 
> Congrats to Everyone who trialed.


True. I don't know the dog or the decoy either. It must be well trained to have scored as well as it did. Maybe even a great dog in the making.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall

Thomas Barriano said:


> I don't know the dog or the decoy, but sometimes the stars align and a great dog has a great trial day and there's nothing that
> a great decoy can do to take any points away from him?


I gotta agree with Thomas, sometimes it all just comes together perfectly. Perfect Brevet scores aren't uncommon, I believe this is only the second perfect FRI score here in the US but there are more that have happened in France. But I've seen dogs do FRI routines with perfect bitework, I'd have to check my dogs scoresheets but I think we've done it a few times, however a perfect score wasn't in the making because of point losses in obedience. So it's not just about the decoys taking points.

But you also have to keep in mind it was an FRI. The decoys are a lot more limited in what they are allowed to do in an FRI than an FRII or FRIII in terms of taking points from dogs. There are also fewer bite exercises, and IMO the 4 bite exercises in FRI are the 4 out of 7 in FR that are the easiest to get perfect scores on, just due to the duration of the exercise, a decoy in a guard of object or search and escort has more opportunities to take points than a face, flee, or defense. 

Not to mention we do have some very good trainers here in the US, the quality of the dogs and the training has just continued to improve in the last 20 years.

Congrats on a successful trial Wade, and on earning your decoy selection. Thanks for posting the results so quickly.


----------



## Jason Davis

Jesus Alvarez said:


> Congrats to everyone involved.
> 
> Not to take anything from the dog and handler with the perfect score but an experienced decoy should be able to take at least 1 point away from an American trained dog.


Yes this is a pretty bold statement, not knowing the dog or the training it has gone through. That's also a pretty harsh assumption that because the dog is "American trained", that it should of had at least one point taken away. I tell you what. If you're ever in Ct, come on by and show me what you can do to my silly "American Trained" dog ;-)


----------



## FRANKIE COWEN

jason davis said:


> yes this is a pretty bold statement, not knowing the dog or the training it has gone through. That's also a pretty harsh assumption that because the dog is "american trained", that it should of had at least one point taken away. I tell you what. If you're ever in ct, come on by and show me what you can do to my silly "american trained" dog ;-)


 
oooh can get in on that challenge jason please please please


----------



## Gerald Dunn

good job, so when can we see it on youtube???


----------



## Jason Davis

FRANKIE COWEN said:


> oooh can get in on that challenge jason please please please


Come on up old man. I'll have the corona's waiting!!


----------



## FRANKIE COWEN

Jason Davis said:


> Come on up old man. I'll have the corona's waiting!![/QUOTE
> 
> 
> EXCELLENT ICE COLD ONES PLEASE .


----------



## Jesus Alvarez

Jason Davis said:


> Yes this is a pretty bold statement, not knowing the dog or the training it has gone through. That's also a pretty harsh assumption that because the dog is "American trained", that it should of had at least one point taken away. I tell you what. If you're ever in Ct, come on by and show me what you can do to my silly "American Trained" dog ;-)


If you read on you would have seen I conceded that it must have been a well trained dog. I was making a generalization about American trained dogs. There are always exceptions. You can't compare the training of your R3 dog, Sniper, to a R1 dog? Do you think they're equal? I don't. 

Based on his trial results and what I've heard about Sniper, I'd say he's a very well trained dog. Arguably one of the best R3 dogs in the US. 

Btw, I bet that old man, bad back and all, still has enough in him to take a couple of points from your boy.


----------



## Jason Davis

Jesus Alvarez said:


> If you read on you would have seen I conceded that it must have been a well trained dog. I was making a generalization about American trained dogs. There are always exceptions. You can't compare the training of your R3 dog, Sniper, to a R1 dog? Do you think they're equal? I don't.
> 
> Based on his trial results and what I've heard about Sniper, I'd say he's a very well trained dog. Arguably one of the best R3 dogs in the US.
> 
> Btw, I bet that old man, bad back and all, still has enough in him to take a couple of points from your boy.



Well I can't compare that dog to Sniper right now, because Sniper is almost 5 and has quite a bit of experience. I can compare Snipers ring 1 scores to that dog's score, and so far they've proven to have better training, as I never received a perfect score. 
And of course Frankies old ass could take points from Sniper. I would just enjoy watching it is all and throwing back a few cold ones in the process. My hat goes off to anyone who receives a perfect score in any level, especially since that's something I've never been able to accomplish. I saw that you retracted your statement, and I respect that. I just thought it necessary to emphasize how silly your statement was. People in the states have become very talented trainers and there are some great dogs in the US. People work too hard to have their accomplishments down played if ya know what I mean.


----------



## Justin Gannon

Sniper sucks. Love Aigle.....


----------



## Jason Davis

justin gannon said:


> sniper sucks. Love aigle.....


fact!!!


----------



## susan jones

Oh......Sniper, we love you!!!


----------



## Jason Davis

susan jones said:


> Oh......Sniper, we love you!!!


What??? No love for the owner??? ;-)


----------



## Justin Gannon

both dog and owner are jackasses. love agile. see you next november at the championships. they will be at my house.


----------



## Jason Davis

Justin Gannon said:


> both dog and owner are jackasses. love agile. see you next november at the championships. they will be at my house.


I'll see you there my friend


----------



## Justin Gannon

sniper has a placed reserved in my kennel when you are here. i hope all is well with you. see you soon.


----------

